# Milan: ecco chi può essere il Mr X.



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.

*I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.

Tre soggetti interessati: I *Ricketts* che come detto stanno provando a rimontare, un altro soggetto e poi il famoso Mr X che sembrerebbe in pole.

*Ma chi è potrebbe essere questo Mr X?

Ecco i quattro possibili nomi, secondo Festa: 

1) Rocco Comisso patrimonio da 4,3 miliardi (proprietario dei Cosmos)

2) Tilman Fertitta patrimonio da 4,4 miliardi (proprietario della catena di ristorante Landrys)

3) Joshua Harris ((Apollo Global) patrimonio da oltre 4 miliardi

4) Famiglia Dolan

----------

*Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".

Secondo Calciomercato.com, mister x, che sta sfidando Ricketts, sarebbe un magnate conosciuto con un patrimonio molto significativo. Esso starebbe trattando a New York direttamente con Yonghong Li e David Han Li


Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Giugno 2018)

Solo a noi capitano gli acquirenti fake che devi sbloccare nel videogioco, solo a noi


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Giugno 2018)

Comunque vada caschiamo bene


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



chiunque sia cadiamo in piedi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



I due problemi sono sempre gli stessi che c'erano con Silvio, siamo alle solite.


----------



## mabadi (23 Giugno 2018)

C'è qualcuno legato alla mafia italiana?
se sì è lui


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I due problemi sono sempre gli stessi che c'erano con Silvio, siamo alle solite.



Già. Pazzesco. O meglio, forse non così tanto pazzesco considerato che chi vende potrebbe essere sempre il solito...


----------



## shevchampions (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Ma quindi secondo Festa oltre a Mr X e i Ricketts ce ne è anche un altro? 

Pronostici su quando si chiude? Personalmente mi son rotto i c*glioni. In ogni caso, voto Ricketts. Sembra anche strano che, data la loro reputazione in USA, si espongano per poi essere battuti da altri: la teoria della comunicazione-rimonta non mi è chiara


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> C'è qualcuno legato alla mafia italiana?
> se sì è lui



No, nessun gobbo mi sa


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Giugno 2018)

Ma il profilo rimane sempre nascosto come la gente x che stanno dietro a Li?
Io voglio una propieta con un nome e cognome. 

A questo punto i Ricketts sono quelli che preferisco solo perche non nascondono niente.


----------



## King of the North (23 Giugno 2018)

Qualcuno sa qualche info in più sulla famiglia Dolan?


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## IlCigno (23 Giugno 2018)

I primi due sono anche legati al mondo delle tv e telecomunicazioni...


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


*
Troppi nomi, troppa indeterminatezza. Un tirare ad indovinare tra costoro? Non va bene. *


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa qualche info in più sulla famiglia Dolan?


I padroni dello sport newyorkese. Come proprietaria del Madison Square Garden, e controllante della Madison Square Garden Inc., la famiglia Dolan è proprietaria dei NY Rangers di NHL e NY Knicks di NBA.


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Sono di parte perché li tifo ma io spero davvero sia Fertitta, il proprietario degli Houston Rockets in NBA.


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono di parte perché li tifo ma io spero davvero sia Fertitta, il proprietario degli Houston Rockets in NBA.


 Lo scorso anno, in quindici giorni ha scucito un assegno da 2,2 miliardi di dollari per rilevare la tua amata. Tutti grandi nomi, ma saranno veri?


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


*

Insomma chiunque sia si casca in piedi  Meglio così!*


----------



## centopercento (23 Giugno 2018)

ma tutta sta gente gl ianni scorsi nn esisteva? Berlusconi si è proprio impegnato per venderci all'acquirente peggiore possibile


----------



## Jazzy R&B (23 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Solo a noi capitano gli acquirenti fake che devi sbloccare nel videogioco, solo a noi



Ormai io la butto sul ridere, tanto....Mancano solo più il Mister X de "l'Uomo Tigre", Malcom X (Reloaded), The X-Files o gli X-Men(nel caso fosse una cordata), e naturalmente XXX, così magari ci compra Vin Diesel/Xander Cage.....Rocco Commisso poi sembra il nome di un capocosca dei Casalesi, maronn...


----------



## gabuz (23 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I padroni dello sport newyorkese. Come proprietaria del Madison Square Garden, e controllante della Madison Square Garden Inc., la famiglia Dolan è proprietaria dei NY Rangers di NHL e NY Knicks di NBA.



Tifo Knicks, se ci gestiranno come loro siamo rovinati


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Insomma chiunque sia si casca in piedi  Meglio così!


Joshua Harris controlla con il fondo Apollo i Philadelphia 76ers di NBA, e come persona fisica una quota di minoranza del Crystal Palace.


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Tifo Knicks, se ci gestiranno come loro siamo rovinati


Vero.


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2018)

centopercento ha scritto:


> ma tutta sta gente gl ianni scorsi nn esisteva? Berlusconi si è proprio impegnato per venderci all'acquirente peggiore possibile



Forse perché vendeva il Milan ad un prezzo superiore del suo reale valore e a questi si dovevano inserire l'estinzione di 230M di euro di debiti e le clausole dell'impegno a fare mercato per i primi tre anni a 100 M.

A questo aggiungi che cambiava pensiero dal giorno alla notte durante tutta la compravendita quando ancora c'era la Galatioto come advisor del gruppo di investitori cinesi. Dubito che un businessman statunintense si sarebbe mai avvicinato al Milan in quel periodo.


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


tutta gente seria , ma il mio sogno e : Elon Musk ! non e il piu ricco del mondo pero se prende un club come il Milan sono sicuro che ci porta alle stelle.


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Giugno 2018)

Ma secondo voi, ci saranno delle notizie oggi?


----------



## King of the North (23 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I padroni dello sport newyorkese. Come proprietaria del Madison Square Garden, e controllante della Madison Square Garden Inc., la famiglia Dolan è proprietaria dei NY Rangers di NHL e NY Knicks di NBA.



Non credo sia una famiglia molto amata dai tifosi dei Knicks...


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> tutta gente seria , ma il mio sogno e : Elon Musk ! non e il piu ricco del mondo pero se prende un club come il Milan sono sicuro che ci porta alle stelle.


Eh, ma con Mr. Tesla usciamo fuori range, lui 4 miliardi di dollari li conta nei primi due mesi dell'anno.


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Eh, ma con Mr. Tesla usciamo fuori range, lui 4 miliardi di dollari li conta nei primi due mesi dell'anno.



lo so che e molto ricco , pero mi piace di piu il fatto che e una persona che vuole essere sempre li davanti a tutti.e questo e molto piu importante dei soldi.vedere la maglia del Milan con Tesla al posto di Fly Emirates ...sarebe un sogno..


----------



## Shmuk (23 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Forse perché vendeva il Milan ad un prezzo superiore del suo reale valore e a questi si dovevano inserire l'estinzione di 230M di euro di debiti e le clausole dell'impegno a fare mercato per i primi tre anni a 100 M.
> 
> A questo aggiungi che cambiava pensiero dal giorno alla notte durante tutta la compravendita quando ancora c'era la Galatioto come advisor del gruppo di investitori cinesi. Dubito che un businessman statunintense si sarebbe mai avvicinato al Milan in quel periodo.



Ne segue che è uno dei meriti principali da ascrivere a Li.


----------



## Shmuk (23 Giugno 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> lo so che e molto ricco , pero mi piace di piu il fatto che e una persona che vuole essere sempre li davanti a tutti.e questo e molto piu importante dei soldi.vedere la maglia del Milan con Tesla al posto di Fly Emirates ...sarebe un sogno..



Tesla ha 10 miliardi di debiti, e non se la sta passando tanto bene...


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Tesla ha 10 miliardi di debiti, e non se la sta passando tanto bene...



Tanto siamo abituati!


----------



## Shmuk (23 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Tanto siamo abituati!



Appunto, meglio qualcosa di più tranquillo.


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ormai io la butto sul ridere, tanto....Mancano solo più il Mister X de "l'Uomo Tigre", Malcom X (Reloaded), The X-Files o gli X-Men(nel caso fosse una cordata), e naturalmente XXX, così magari ci compra Vin Diesel/Xander Cage.....Rocco Commisso poi sembra il nome di un capocosca dei Casalesi, maronn...


 Accade spesso che questi insiders, in ansia da prestazione, sfornino nomi multipli nella convinzione che uno tra essi sia il prescelto. Personalmente, avrei individuato nella classifica della richest list di Forbes un altro paio di nomi buoni per le caratteristiche già riportate. Segnalazioni casuali, le mie, ma almeno tre, o forse quattro di quelle sopra riportate potrebbero esserlo.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Accade spesso che questi insiders, in ansia da prestazione, sfornino nomi multipli nella convinzione che uno tra essi sia il prescelto. Personalmente, avrei individuato nella classifica della richest list di Forbes un altro paio di nomi buoni per le caratteristiche già riportate. Segnalazioni casuali, le mie, ma almeno tre, o forse quattro di quelle sopra riportate potrebbero esserlo.



beh falli no? tanto tutti fanno nomi diversi magari te "peschi" quelli giusti...


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh falli no? tanto tutti fanno nomi diversi magari te "peschi" quelli giusti...


Lasciamo il compito a chi è pagato per farlo. Festa va benissimo.


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Comunque vada caschiamo bene



Non dovrei dirlo perché è un argomento tabù, ma Milano Finanza sta fornendo un nome certo, ripreso da prestigiosi quotidiani USA, mentre il Sole 24 Ore mi da l'idea che si senta bruciato e stia tirando ad indovinare sparando i nomi di due italoamericani di NYC già dentro allo sport USA. Campa cavallo.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.
> 
> *I problemi sono due*: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ne segue che è uno dei meriti principali da ascrivere a Li.



Sicuramente, a Li io sono grato.


----------

